# баян Galanti- made in Italy



## arkolish (25 Окт 2015)

Баян  Galanti- made in Italy.Привезен из-зарубежа.7 регистров в правой руке.два в левой,новый мех,отличная компрессия. В
хорошем состоянии.В комплекте ремни и футляр.тел в Киеве 095 1853128-мтс


----------



## lelikbolik (25 Окт 2015)

Цена?


----------

